# microclimate advanced heating system



## trigger (Jan 6, 2009)

I am looking into replaceing all of my crappy and now rather old viv equipment soon. Have been advised to use these (microclimate advanced heating system) to heat the vivs. Do I need any other form of heating with them or will they do the job alone? Also the highesrt watt I can find is 500W,also avaaible 150w,250w,350w. Will nthe 500w heat a viv 10ft wide, 8ft deep and 10ft high? Any advice gratfully recived, thank you:flrt:


----------



## carpetman (Dec 24, 2008)

Probably not, what the hell are you keeping in there? You could try two 500w, and a huge halogen spot bulb to give a basking area


----------



## trigger (Jan 6, 2009)

nothing too exciting, that viv is for my green iggys. spoke to a guy yesterday who said it would but everything i have found on tinternet says other wise. what would be the biggest i cud heat with the 500w do you reckon? i will hav this viv and 2 of the others are quite big too, got a 12x2x3 and a 6x2 1/2 x 6 .


----------



## Varanaman (Apr 13, 2007)

You would probably need TWO AHS 500 watt to give you background / space heating and I would suggest you get an Osram Ultra-VitaLux 300 watt as a basking lamp. See High UVB Mercury Vapour Lamps in Zoos - Osram Ultra-Vitalux - ReptileUV Zoo Mega-Ray test results for details.


----------

